# Now woman circulates man's nude pictures



## NucleusKore (Jun 28, 2009)

Source: *ibnlive.in.com/news/role-reversal-now-woman-circulates-mans-nude-pictures/95786-2.html

A Malaysian man is appealing to his former girlfriend to stop circulating his nude pictures and to destroy them.

Ng Lum Heng, 44, has sought the help of the Malaysian Chinese Association (MCA) Public Services and Complaints Department after the woman e-mailed his nude pictures to his wife, friends and colleagues.

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/38large.png

Read On.....


----------



## Ecko (Jun 28, 2009)

^^ROFL


----------



## din (Jun 28, 2009)

LOL

Reminds me the forwarded email - mouse taking revenge on man


----------

